# Budgie afraid of hand at certain times?



## SchuylerBudgie (Aug 25, 2017)

I've had Schuyler for nearly four weeks now. He's a nice little guy, and is okay with my finger next to him while he's on his perch. Sometimes he even puts one foot one my finger voluntarily! However, when I place my hand next to him while he's at the bottom of his cage, he goes nuts. Any ideas on why this is happening? :cobalt:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Is your hand going above him at that point? Budgies really do not like it if you move your hand from above them- it reminds them of an aerial predator.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

If your budgie reacts negatively to certain things, like coming from above him, as Katherine pointed out, this can be seen as a predator. 
His behaviour is telling you not to do it again as he doesn't like it. 

It's great that your observing his behaviours and learning what they mean as this will help you establish a good bond with him.  And it seems other than this, he's doing very well so far.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. It's important not to make any sudden moves, or reach for anything that's above your budgie. Both indicate "predator" and will scare him. 

It's best to work very slowly with him and continue getting him used to your hand over a period of time :thumbsup: 

Also, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask!  

I can't wait to meet your little boy!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

That is correct. That is how predators in the wild approach prey. Just keep your hand lower to keep him calm.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## SchuylerBudgie (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you all! I'm now currently able to take him out of his cage and play with him  He enjoys snuggling into my neck and chest. It's really ticklish, haha. Anyway, thanks again!


----------

